# Family in search of...a cruising lifestyle



## DestinyLagoon450 (Apr 18, 2012)

Family in search of &#8230; a cruising lifestyle!

Meet Jon, Beth & Joshua - a family in search of a cruising lifestyle.

After 21 years of marriage and career, Jon & Beth made the best decision of their life - and Joshua was born 9 months later on February 8, 2009, completing them as a family. Jon has produced and directed in film and television for 30 years and Beth is a California and US Supreme Court licensed attorney.

They are walking away from it all to give to their son what they have come to believe is the really important thing in life - a cruising life.

Jon & Beth began sailing together when they were just dating in the early 1980's on a 14' Hobie Cat in Central New South Wales, Australia - it could be that Jon was an avid sailor then, or he was just looking to get his girlfriend in a bikini, either way, they both fell in love - with each other and with sailing.

Now, Joshua is 3. Importantly, he is potty trained and a great swimmer. Part fish, part boy. And, Jon and Beth have their eye on a Lagoon 450 - Owner's Version. But they don't plan on putting any money down, now or in the future. They believe there is a different path for them to step on-board their Destiny.

Jon & Beth live a lifestyle of "giving and receiving." They believe, and have a life full of experiences to back them up, that in order to receive in life, you have to give. In fact, if you want to receive a lot in life, you'll need to give generously. And they do just that.

Now, they are willing to give someone else the opportunity to give - and give big. They understand it's a big ask, but more importantly, they are quick to point out that whoever welcomes this giving opportunity will walk away with their "cup flowing over!"

It's a principle they live by. &#8230; Sure, they could buy the boat but that would prevent the current owner from the blessing of giving and the added bonus-blessing of receiving - proportionately and overflowing - in return. With a serious face and a genuine heart Beth asks, "Why rob someone of their opportunity to be blessed in giving and then to receive their reward?"

So, if you are the owner of a Lagoon 450 - Owner's Version, opportunity is knocking.

Specific and Intentional. That's how Jon & Beth practice giving. They understand that if a farmer wants to harvest corn, he has to first plant corn seed. It's the same with everything else in life. Jon and Beth's "offer to receive" is best suited for someone who needs blessing in their family, blessing in their marriage, blessing in the ability to launch into a new chapter of life, or someone looking to be blessed in stepping into their Destiny - because that's what investing a Lagoon 450 in Jon, Beth and Joshua, represents. Family, marriage, new chapters and destiny. Are you up for it? Contact them at [email protected] and open yourself up for one of life's biggest blessings!


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Not asking for much, are you? That's a half-mil "investment" you're talking about there... 

BTW -- welcome to SailNet.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Am I reading this correctly? You want someone to give you - just like that - a 45 foot catamaran? I read it twice. I didn't see where any money was changing hands. I don't even get what makes it an investment.

But, I guess, it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## MobiusALilBitTwisted (Jun 25, 2007)

oh precious my................MINE Give'meh


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

:laugher:laugher:laugher

"They understand it is a big ask" ? No ****e Sherlock. Who would have thought it. 

You know every now and then some turkey appears on this board, steps into the spotlight and like a kangaroo caught in the lights of a road train, just beg, plead, to be mowed down. 

So have at it boys and girls. I suspect this thread will be gone by tomorrow but for now (within reason) its turkey season.

ps - anyone done a google search ? I wonder just how many boards have been blessed with these knobhead's "giving".


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Why is it that every few months, some sob story comes here asking for a free boat? And not just a half-sunk wreck, but a $500k cruising cat...

*sigh*...makes me fear for the future if these are the people I have to share the Earth with.


----------



## MobiusALilBitTwisted (Jun 25, 2007)

tdw said:


> :laugher:laugher:laugher
> 
> "They understand it is a big ask" ?
> 
> ps - anyone done a google search ? I wonder just how many boards have been blessed with these knobhead's "giving".


i just searched this DestinyLagoon450

and got this;

Did you mean: Destiny Lagoon 450 
Search Results

Family in search of...a cruising lifestyle - SailNet Community
www.sailnet.com/forums/.../86386-family-search-cruising-lifestyle.ht...
2 posts - 2 authors - 1 hour ago
Are you up for it? Contact them at [email protected] and open yourself up for one of life's biggest blessings! Share with Facebook ...
Family in search of...a cruising lifestyle - Cruiser Log World ...

www.cruiserlog.com/.../family-in-search-of-a-cruising-lifestyle-6263....
Old Today, 11:07 PM. DestinyLagoon450. Ensign. Join Date: Apr 2012. Home Port: Maricopa. Posts: 1. Default Family in search of...a cruising lifestyle ...
Greers Ferry Lake Yacht Club
Greers Ferry Lake Yacht Club
Forum: Introduce Yourself Posted By: DestinyLagoon450 Post Time: 04-18-2012 at 04:02 PM. What's the deal with Bruce Roberts designs? Forum: General ...
Family in search of...a cruising lifestyle - Cruisers & Sailing Forums
Cruisers & Sailing Forums › ... › Liveaboard's Forum
... marriage, new chapters and destiny. Are you up for it? Contact them at [email protected] and open yourself up for one of life's biggest blessings!


----------



## itsaboat (Sep 28, 2011)

"Go sell crazy somewhere else. We're all stocked up here."


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I was all set to give them a new Valiant 50 till I saw they wanted a cat.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Just give them the cash. You are blessed, they buy their dream. It" a win win EH!


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm willing to return the favor.
I'll bless them by receiving a their home. What an opportunity to bless everyone involved. They can be free of the burden of home ownership and wander the world on the boat they surely will be given.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a red paper clip.










I have just given you your boat, it is up to you to find the joy in turning this paper clip into a large expensive catamaran.

or just F**ck off. Your choice.


----------



## Richard61 (Mar 31, 2012)

In the spirt of it is better to give then to receive. It looks like this family is making a big sacrifice to give everyone the chance to give to them. It looks like they are receiving plenty from everyone here. Richard Did anyone else notice that they said she was a lawyer ?


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Maybe I'm just naive, but I'm holding out hope that there's a secret awesome surprise for whoever takes the leap of faith and gives them a boat. It's easy for me, since I don't have a boat to give


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

MobiusALilBitTwisted said:


> i just searched this DestinyLagoon450
> 
> !


How about searching john, beth, joshua, court, lawyer etc.

I am too lazy.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

I'll trade the clip for a 4 inch galvanized cleat with one cracked horn . BJ ,you are truly blessed. If they were looking for a classic tallship , I'm sure I'd be right up there with the blessed too.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

can mods please just delete this thread...just a waste of disk storage space and bandwidth...


----------

